# The Book of the Goat by H.S. Holmes Pegler- Very interesting



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

I found this book at my tiny little community center library. I was sooo shocked. No one in my community has goats besides me and one other person, and we have only been here for a few years.
This book appears to be really, really old. I cannot find a date on it but I am guessing late '20s to early '30s. 
Anyways I scanned a bunch of photos that were in it. I think you will all find them very interesting. Mind you, this is in Great Britain, but the quality of dairy goats has improved soooo much over the years. Here are some CHAMPION Alpines. If you can't read the words under the photos, let me know and I will type them.
This is the cover:








The doe that was on the cover, with B/O info and the fact that she is a champion.. !!!! :shock: lol








She is a pretty girl, but not what today's champions are made of.. she would make a better family milker today! It is so fascinating how all of the breeder's hard work has changed the look and productivity/function of our modern dairy ladies.
These does were bred and owned by the same woman as the above doe:








A prize-winning yearling:








Isn't that so fascinating? I am totally into old goat history, and I love finding OLD pics of goats, especially yesterday's dairy girls. And I LOVE researching the old goat pedigrees (especially the nubs!). What can I say? I am a goat geek  :greengrin:

More stuff coming, including a photo of an old LaMancha type goat!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Look at this. Nubian type goats... look at those funky noses! 








This says Syrian or something like that:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

And get this.. a LaMancha-ish goat!








Now isn't that funky?
And last but definitely not least.. who on earth has a barn like this???????!?!?!?!?!?! Not fair . LOL


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

I love my scanner


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

It is so interesting how far the breeds have come!! And in the Nigerians I believe we still have some improving to do!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Isn't it!
Yeah, that is one of the things that intrigues me the most about the Nigerians! To be one of those breeders that really improves them, that would be so cool! They have come so far, but I can see them going much farther.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I know, it is so exciting! Wow those Nubian type goats are funny looking!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

LOL I know 
Oops, I forgot one.
Here is an Alpine buck and a Toggenburg doe:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh maybe that is not an Alpine buck.. says something like Black Forest or something.. hmmm??
I thought this would be interesting. Ok, here is that first doe, and one of today's best Alpines (IMO!).


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Just look at that


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow we sure have come a long way! that is so interesting, thanks for sharing!


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

that was a great find! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## susanne (Nov 13, 2007)

wow, very interesting. i'm also interested in learning about nubian history.
thanks for sharing the pictures


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: The Book of the Goat by H.S. Holmes Pegler- Very interes*



LiddleGoteGurl said:


> I am totally into old goat history,


It's comforting to know I have admirers.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Glad to know you all liked them.

:lol: ROFLMBO Bob!!!! OMG. HAHAHAHA!!


----------



## luvmygoats (Dec 1, 2007)

OMG! Bob, Too funny!LOL


----------



## ilroost (Oct 7, 2007)

believe it or not i have that book. Now i am dating myself


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

ilroost said:


> Now i am dating myself


I also find it difficult to find someone to go out with me.


----------



## ilroost (Oct 7, 2007)

lol, well if you cant love yourself who can you love!!


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Look at those saggy udders :scratch: 

Even I can tell that goats have come a long way conformation-wise LOL. Very interesting thread :greengrin:


----------

